# [RISOLTO]incompatibilità tra portage e logrotate

## marziods

attualmente uso portage in versione ~. al momento per poter aggiornare alla nuova versione ho dovuto disinstallare logrotate che andava in conflitto con la versione di portage... 

```
emerge logrotate                     

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/logrotate-3.7.9-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 

[blocks B      ] <app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0 ("<app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0" is blocking sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.9)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage required by @selected

  (app-admin/logrotate-3.7.9-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    logrotate

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

esiste un sistema alternativo per ruotare i miei log? oppure esiste la possibilità di reinstallare logrotate?

grazie

----------

## cloc3

sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.9 è un pacchetto in tilde.

può accadere che preveda, nelle proprie dipendenze, altri pacchetti in tilde.

smaschera app-admin/logrotate-3.7.9-r2 o app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0

----------

## marziods

risolto... stupidamente avevo inserito in tilde la vecchia versione... inserendo in package.keywords la versione 3.8.0 tutto si è risolto!

mandi e grazie

----------

